# How to Install Linux on an OS-Less System



## Drsmith3 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have an old Dell Laptop which usually runs Windows 98. However, the operating system has been removed and I do not have the disc to re-install it. I would like to install Linux on the computer, but have no idea how to as I have no running Operating System on it. If somebody could help me step-by-step, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

DL and burn for free, or buy any Linux 'Live CD', put it in the cd player and boot the computer; provided the computer is set to boot from the cd drive - which can be set in the BIOS - enjoy...and if you like it and want to install just click on the "install to HD icon" and follow instructions. You might want to start with a small footprint Linux OS to begin with. I'd say DamnSmallLinux would be your best bet - very fast DL.
Check them out here http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## geeke (Jun 13, 2007)

you can try Ubuntu

http://www.ubuntu.com

download from the link below

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

order cds from the link below (free)

https://shipit.ubuntu.com

other help links

http://www.ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)


----------

